# The Years Are Catching Up!



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, we made our final trip of the season this weekend








I had noticed that the deadbolt lever on the inside was starting to get loose...no problem right?? Wrong!
When we got back home the deadbolt decided that it wanted to slide into the locked position and then let the metal pull rod drop out of the holes...LOCKED OUT. We wound up breaking into the camper through the removal of a window. Took the remaining parts of the lock out of the door and re-assembled (this time I used thread locker to keep the screws from vibrating out







).
Then, when I went to pull the plug on the auxiliary fridge fan that I installed on the backside of the fridge, the drain tube plastic gave up the ghost....off to the hardware store for some tubing. 2 hours later, all is well. 
The DW when putting the bunk support in broke the handle off the jacking mechanism...have to fix this as well.
Hopefully all of the breaking of stuff is gone now.
All water has been blown out of the lines and anti-freeze is in. Only have to wash the awning and give the outside a bath.

bbwb


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

My refrigerator tubing has disintegrated as well. What did you find to replace it?

Although I must confess I returned from a month trip last month without replacing the hose.....


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I went to one of the big box stores and used a 1/2" ID/ 5/8" OD black vinyl tubing. This tubing is flexible enough to go over the nipple on the drain tube. I also installed a split wire loom and taped around the loom to prevent the tubing from kinking shut. To maintain a good connection to the drain nipple, I used a small hose clamp.
bbwb


----------

